# show us your stopper bottles



## epgorge (Jul 17, 2007)

Here a few bottles with stoppers in them. Poisons and apothecaries.

 I thought it would be interesting to see what bottles are out there with their stoppers intact. 

 ep


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 17, 2007)

dark green larkin from buffalo bottle
 dark green garwood bottle


----------



## annie44 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice pics Joel, Karen, and Gordon.  I like the variety of colors in those bottles.  Not a stopper to be found in my collection!


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 17, 2007)

we cant seem to get the stopper out of the garwood bottle .I dont want to break it ,so the liquid stays inside for now.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 17, 2007)

The large black glass perfume bottle has a stuck stopper as well. I have tried using hot and cold, penetrating oil, but alas, it won't budge and I too am afraid I will break it. So it stays intact. Any other ideas on removal.
 Ep.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 18, 2007)

heat the bottle gently in warm water under 125 deg. remove it from  the water and put a little CLR around the seal. if there is any gap at all ,as the bottle cools it will draw the CLR in around the stopper and loosen any mineral deposits that are between the stopper and the bottle. be patient ! you might have to do this a few times.. it has worked for me a few times in the past. actually once was on a larkin!


----------



## epgorge (Jul 18, 2007)

Digger,

 CLF?

 Ep


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2007)

Some of these are glass with cork but they're correct for the bottle. The eyecup is ground. The tiny one I just like the pull ring in the cork.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 19, 2007)

ep
  CLR  IS SOLD IN MOST HDW STORES   CALCIUM LIME AND RUST REMOVER.
 COMES IN A GREY PLASTIC BOTTLE.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice stoppers Cowseatmaize! I like the amber embossed and the mik glass with stoppers are keepers.

 What is the little green, square apothecary with label? 

 Ep


----------

